
SEC wants python code for simulations of financial instruments. See; Accelerando - etherael
http://jrvarma.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/the-sec-and-the-python/
======
etherael
Now, if only they add a provision that enables wily coders to earn bounties on
finding flaws in the assumptions...

~~~
AngryParsley
In almost all cases where you have a prediction, you can put your money where
your mouth is. If you find a flaw in the original program, you can make better
predictions than it. Then you can invest in things that correlate with the
correctness of your prediction (or you could just use Intrade).

~~~
gaius
This is why program trading code is such a closely guarded secret, any why
this was such a big deal <http://blogs.reuters.com/archive/tag/sergey-
aleynikov/>

------
cma
Written by cstross ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=cstross> )

~~~
cstross
* waves *

(Currently stranded in Akihabara by an angry Icelandic volcano god ...)

~~~
donw
Ouch, I'm about to pop back to the US from Saitama... why the hell are you
staying in Akiba? There are plenty of nicer places to wait out volcanic
doom...

~~~
whimsy
Isn't Akihabara like the tech-mecca of Japan?

~~~
donw
It is, but, well, I guess I'm just a weird nerd... you can buy the same (new)
electronics at pretty much any Yodobashi Camera store, and if you're not
heavily into action figures, anime, or porn, than there isn't much else in
Akihabara, in terms of food or nightlife.

It's a fun shopping day, but if I was going to spend a week or two in Tokyo...
well, I'd go to Osaka. But failing that, Shinagawa and Ikebukuro have better
dining, Shinjuku has everything, and there's a ton of restaurants near the
Tokyo station.

Although, if you want good food, and you don't feel like paying for the
'atmosphere' of a high-class restaurant, stay somewhere near a major
university (Waseda, Tokyo, or Chuo). The restaurants all cater to students,
which means they're cheap-ish, but not so cheap, that the quality suffers.

~~~
whimsy
Interesting; thanks for the insight.

------
roder
The SEC should have gone with JSON or YAML rather than XML though, as long as
we're trying to keep things readable.

Otherwise I applaud this requirement for filing.

I would love to run to track the history of all submissions over time and see
which are the most accurate performers.

~~~
koblas
XML has the advantage that validation is part of the DNA of the data, while
JSON is useful the world of JSON validation is not mature by any stretch.

------
thunk
_Accelerando_ available here:

[http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/accelera...](http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-
static/fiction/accelerando/accelerando-intro.html)

Go. Read.

------
Estragon
This is exactly like locking the barn door after the vampire bats have bled
the horse to death.

------
po
This is such a good idea - and so obviously for the public good - that I am
100% confident it will not be adopted.

